# No sound at all



## Captaincrunch333 (Jul 13, 2019)

I just installed freebsd 11.3 everything works flawlessly except i have no sound icon. GStreamer is not working and when I type the command to see my sound card it doesn't show up. if anyone could help that would be much appreciated. I think the base audio is missing. I'm not sure.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 13, 2019)

FreeBSD does not come with a sound icon. Why would you expect a sound icon in a terminal? You only get a plain console after installation. In addition, no sound applications are installed by default.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 13, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Don't worry here are a lot of people willing to help.



Captaincrunch333 said:


> ... and when I type the command to see my sound card it doesn't show up.


Which command? What steps have you taken to configure the sound card? 
Please post the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B4 HDA`


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2019)

Captaincrunch333 said:


> when I type the command to see my sound card it doesn't show up.


You mean `cat /dev/sndstat`?

Have you tried `kldload snd_driver`? This will load all available drivers. Then look at /dev/sndstat again.


----------

